# Is Anadrol Passe'?



## Shane1974 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok...I keep hearing Dbol, Dbol, Dbol for a kickstart for a bulking cycle. Does anybody use Anadrol anymore? What are the main differences between the compounds? I have read that Adrol is a little more unpredictable with respect to sides.....what do you guys think?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

Anadrol still in use for sure, is more toxic than D-bol and for some ppl water retention is even more with drol. One thing I have heard about Drol is it can be use in a defecit carb diet as cuting compound. Strengh is way more IMO with Drol. Has almost same effects as D-bol and half life is doble time than D`s. Around 8- 9 hours half life compare to 4-5 D-bols have. I used this in my Dumd days by itself and trust me shit was a BOMB!!! We have a member here running PInnacles Anadrol, check for the log


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 12, 2012)

ive always understood it as the two are very similar. I hear some people have less bloat with anadrol. I would have to agree that i see many more cycles that include dbol than anadrol which could just be due to the availability of it. i feel like i see dbol on every sources list where anadrol i dont see nearly as often.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 12, 2012)

Not passe, a bug of mine gave me 2 bottles of Pinn Anadrol and I am looking forward to using it. With plenty of fluids and good ai usage, the bloat and water retention should be minimal on a strict diet.

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

Something everyone needs to understand about anadrol is just how powerful of a drug we are talking about. Medicinally, it is the LAST LINE OF DEFENSE against conditions such as HIV, Anemia, and other muscle wasting diseases. In fact, the creation of Anavar is due largely in part to the negative effects of Anadrol. The liver toxicity of the drug is not comparable at all to anavar or dbol, it is much worse (on par or worse than winstrol). For those of you with heart conditions or worries, anadrol will increase RBC count and thicken your blood more than just about anything else, so be careful. 

The one common side effect that I myself have experienced with REAL quality anadrol is just a feeling of "death." I'm not exaggerating at all here... I literally felt like I was slowly dying by the day. Terrible headaches, bloody noses, shitting blood, constant nausea.... even after all those things I was willing to take the beating for the gains. But, afterwards I learned the gains are not as easily kept as with other drugs because they come on so fast. 

In recent years it has been harder to find quality anadrol, I have had lesser gains and lesser side effects than in the past so I am questioning the raws. I even purchased some Human Grade anadrol from Iran Hormone Co. that turned out to be bunk. I would hope UGLs would be turning out a good product that is properly dosed, but through no fault of their own they may be given bad raws without knowledge. 

Let's put it this way, if you don't feel like shit while running anadrol it's either fake, underdosd, or you are one of a very lucky few. I know people who cannot use it at all because of the blood sugar issues they have with it. You have to be VERY CAREFUL with this drug, make no mistake....it's not something to fuck around with.

IT'S VERY DIFFERENT THAN DBOL... dbol makes me feel wonderful all the time. I'm happy and make good gains with side effects not nearly as bad. Thus, the only way I utilize Anadrol today is in combination with dbol because it helps offset some of the negative sides. I'm not sure why any newb today would want to use anadrol over dbol. If the gains you get from dbol are not satisfying enough, then you have a bad product or are not eating enough.. and to be honest, you don't have to eat that much over maintenance to gain on quality dbol. 

I'm not suggesting that anyone shy away from using anadrol, as it is certainly the strongest anabolic on the market today (weak binding affinity with the androgen receptor so no estro sides). HOWEVER, I just want people to be prepared for the possibility of a terrible experience and make sure they know what to look out for. You will know within the first few days if anadrol is right for you or not. You may be able to fight through some side effects, but the question becomes, "how long?" Please, please, please do your research on thsi drug and be absolutely sure you know everything about it before you choose it for your cycle.

Keep in mind that you may not "FEEL" the daily effects that you feel with a low dose of dbol... this is because of the incredibly weak binding affinity to the androgen receptor. Drugs that bind well to the androgen receptor have much more pronounced "visible" effects on a daily basis. This is also why some people fall into the trap of dosing anadrol very high. Just be careful peepz


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Not passe, a bug of mine gave me 2 bottles of Pinn Anadrol and I am looking forward to using it. With plenty of fluids and good ai usage, the bloat and water retention should be minimal on a strict diet.
> 
> Boom goes the dynamite!



AI's are particularly ineffective with anadrol because of the weak binding to the androgen receptor. There is basically no aromatization to estrogen. The water retention IMO is not avoidable unless you are on a caloric deficit diet (which is counter-productive to the gains you are looking for). DO NOT BE AFRAID OF WATER RETENTION. It will help to lube the joints and keep your muscles from outgrowing the connective tissue. Anadrol will bloat in much the same way that Deca will. Oxymetho"lone" and Nandrolone are both weak androgens but superior anabolics. These tend to bloat you for much different reasons than strong androgens.

Again, I'm not saying don't use, just be realistic about how you are going to use it and what to expect


----------



## JOMO (Jul 12, 2012)

Man...Get some just took us back to school! I have liquid anadrol I was planning to run with my next cycle, but shweeewww. Shitting BLOOD!! Yikes


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Man...Get some just took us back to school! I have liquid anadrol I was planning to run with my next cycle, but shweeewww. Shitting BLOOD!! Yikes



Yeah that is no bueno for you JOMO send it to your good friend PIKIKI he will take the risk for ya


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the insight GS.

I read yesterday about Anadrol Gyno, which you won't know your sensetive too until you take anadrol. Ai won't help with it. 

What do you think about that?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

Ye Brad this is true. In fact, it is similar to tren in the way that some people just simply cannot use it and unfortunately you won't know until you try. So I recommend you try it at some point from a reputable supplier and just prepare yourself.

See, what most people don't understand is that I've known suppliers who cut their anadrol with dbol or other cheaper compounds. Why? well besides money, they want their customers to experience less side effects so they will keep buying product. best to go with a UGL that you know the powder source. Or really best to just order some pow yourself and cap it... that's what I do!



rowdybrad said:


> Thanks for the insight GS.
> 
> I read yesterday about Anadrol Gyno, which you won't know your sensetive too until you take anadrol. Ai won't help with it.
> 
> What do you think about that?


----------



## JOMO (Jul 12, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Yeah that is no bueno for you JOMO send it to your good friend PIKIKI he will take the risk for ya



I will send you my blood/shit soaked undwear, hahaha.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I will send you my blood/shit soaked undwear, hahaha.



waoo I tough you love me=((


----------



## JOMO (Jul 12, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> waoo I tough you love me=((



Awww Big guy im just playing around, haha. You can have all you want man, just have to order it!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

Dbol/drol at 50/50 is on my bucket list


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dbol/drol at 50/50 is on my bucket list



you sir, are a badass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> you sir, are a badass.



Get some actually put me up to it... I doubt I will last two weeks. I'll get a pump from dropping a deuce


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get some actually put me up to it... I doubt I will last two weeks. I'll get a pump from dropping a deuce



You'll get a pump from walking to the bathroom to drop a deuce, lol

but seriously, they just work well together. Their effects partially mitigate each others unwanted side effects. If you're a badass, you should have no problems


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dbol/drol at 50/50 is on my bucket list



Thant does sound awesome. 

On another note, many of you know that I just got done with using some of P's Anadrol as a kick start to my current cycle. I ran an AI from the start, and even with the low binding aspects you hear about when studying Anadrol, I experienced little to no bloat. I definitely  did not experience anything like the sides the Get Some did. I gained a good 6-7 pounds of quality lbm running 50 mg ed for 30 days.


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Great Info GS.  Thanks bro


----------



## Hurt (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow GS excellent posts man, took me to school for sure


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

This is exactly why you should run anadrol.... to see if it works for you. Good job bro. Now, in your next cycle run 50mg of quality dbol and tell me which one you'd rather run at 50mg ED  BTW, what was your diet like? Minimizing salt intake and near maintenance calories are a good way to gain lean mass with little bloat. Salt'll kill ya!



noobmuscle said:


> Thant does sound awesome.
> 
> On another note, many of you know that I just got done with using some of P's Anadrol as a kick start to my current cycle. I ran an AI from the start, and even with the low binding aspects you hear about when studying Anadrol, I experienced little to no bloat. I definitely  did not experience anything like the sides the Get Some did. I gained a good 6-7 pounds of quality lbm running 50 mg ed for 30 days.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 13, 2012)

I ran drol as kickstart on this cycle and definetly loved it. Other then high hemocrit levels i have had no unberable sides.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been scared away from Tren and less interested in the 19nor compounds and seriously had drol on my mind for(prep, just dreaming) future cycles in place of what most ppl run to nowadays (Tren). 

Get some just made me FEAR this compound. Holy fuck! Death!


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 13, 2012)

I was really considering abombs until I read this thread. Sounds like it deserves respect. Might just stick to good ole dbol until I really understand my body and sides.


----------



## beasto (Jul 13, 2012)

Superman don't fear it...If your interested in running it then do it. Everyone's body can respond different. For me I really cant dance with A bombs anymore because of how it increases RBC and Hematocrit just like GS said. That was a good read by the way GS!!!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

SmilingBob said:


> I was really considering abombs until I read this thread. Sounds like it deserves respect. Might just stick to good ole dbol until I really understand my body and sides.



This was the exact response I was trying to ellicit.... it's ok to run anadrol and there is no doubt you can get HUGE gains. But the keyword you used that I am happy about is RESPECT. Drol and tren are the 2 things that should be respected the most and taken very seriously when added to a cycle. I'd be happy to help anyone that has any specific questions or wondering about what does to start at and what to expect.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


> This was the exact response I was trying to ellicit.... it's ok to run anadrol and there is no doubt you can get HUGE gains. But the keyword you used that I am happy about is RESPECT. Drol and tren are the 2 things that should be respected the most and taken very seriously when added to a cycle. I'd be happy to help anyone that has any specific questions or wondering about what does to start at and what to expect.



From what I have read and been told I should start at 50mg Ed. This sound like a good starting point?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

JOMO said:


> From what I have read and been told I should start at 50mg Ed. This sound like a good starting point?



That is the typical starting point and a good dose to roll with. The only caution I would say is to stay at that dose for at least a week or two, even if you don't feel like you're getting a whole lot yet. By week 3 you could gain up to a pound a day. It will NOT give you the pump that dbol does straight out of the gate (for most) because of the longer half life and less androgenic activity.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh I wont be messing with the doses until I am comfortable and can feel it out. And I was under the assumption just as in Dbol to run it 4 weeks! Would it be wise to run it up to 6 weeks since the gains are possibly slower?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Oh I wont be messing with the doses until I am comfortable and can feel it out. And I was under the assumption just as in Dbol to run it 4 weeks! Would it be wise to run it up to 6 weeks since the gains are possibly slower?



No, drol is more toxic than dbol so I would keep it to 4 weeks. After 4 weeks you wont' think the gains are "slow" lol


----------

